# 7'4" - 181 lb. gar



## MrNiceGuy

Buddy of mine sent this to me. Note sure if it's been out there for awhile. Either way it's a big ole gar.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Big Gar.


----------



## Livininlogs

Thats a lot of Gar balls there


----------



## Titus Bass

That's a big un.....


----------



## NitroNX898

That isone big gar. One of these days


----------



## fishdad

*bigger than me*

That there would be me standing next to that gar. I shot it about ten days ago. I was guided by Mark Malfa. He's the man ! I would highly recommend a trip with him.
This was definitely one of my top ten outdoor experiences.:cheers:


----------



## bowfishrp

It's ashame you couldn't get it earlier in the year. I would bet when she is full of eggs she would be closer to 230#. Congrats!!!


----------



## jtbowfisher

Thats a nice gar!!!


----------



## Texican89

Nice bro biggest i got was three ft. still tryin ssucks they have a 1 a day limit.


----------



## That Robbie Guy

Woah - I wouldn't even know what to do with myself.


----------



## DHouser

Where was that taken at?


----------



## reeltimer

DHouser said:


> Where was that taken at?


You took the words right out my mouth.......wow what a monster.......what river and were is the pic of the crew it took to fight it and then string it up.


----------



## REELING 65

*It's a bigun-mmhmmmm*


----------



## catchysumfishy

gar11 said:


> Tell your buddy that he is retar*t*ed and does not like animals!


He's on this thread..Tell him yourself!!!! Your 17th post and you haven't read through every post to even know that! He and his Buds ate the whole thing in Gar balls! You retarT


----------



## Feathershredder

how has Gar11 not been banned? he bashes every "legal catch" on the bowfishing board.


----------



## catchysumfishy

read #6


----------



## gar11

everyone who likes this picture of this dead gar is stupid


----------



## mustangeric

gar11 said:


> everyone who likes this picture of this dead gar is stupid


your mamma :slimer:


----------



## gar11

you have no respect for the greatest fish in the world


----------



## gar11

your just unhappy cuz your adopted and you have no friends


----------



## mustangeric

i know you are but what am i???











sorry guys couldnt resist messing with this guy.


----------



## gar11

ouch i dont think i can ever recover from that burn


i remember when i was in third grade making that come back


----------



## mustangeric

gar11 if you dont like bow fishing then its prob best that you stay out of the bow fishing section. I dont bow fish i never have. but remember to each their own and there are prob. people on here that dont approve of everything you do either. Try to get along there are some great people on this web site. Find something positive to say and have a great day.


----------



## devil1824

Don't feed the troll!


----------



## gar11

i do what i want and im in love with gar and if you have a problem with that then come to my house and say it to my face 1003 bluebonnet katy, texas


----------



## mustangeric

gar11 said:


> i do what i want and im in love with gar and if you have a problem with that then come to my house and say it to my face 1003 bluebonnet katy, texas


Really i was trying to be nice thats great that u have sex with gar but really chill. im out.


----------



## gar11

thank you


----------



## devil1824

Cool, now I can send you a dead gar.


----------



## gar11

say buddy fight me then


----------



## devil1824

I like your pool. I think I would rather have your neighbors boat though.


----------



## gar11

STALKER thats messed up looking at my house i dare you to come fight me you gar slayer


----------



## gar11

call me 281 391 0958 we can talk about gar


----------



## sotexhookset

devil1824 said:


> I like your pool. I think I would rather have your neighbors boat though.


Now that's funny.


----------



## garmaster

are you coming..... your just mad cuz you have no life


----------

